# Flex Lewis 3D Model progress



## defdaz

You're banned if you're on my facebook but I've started on a new statue and here it is after a few hours work... can you tell who it is?


----------



## Wevans2303

Phil Heath?


----------



## Gee-bol

dexter?


----------



## defdaz

No, no and no! Keep trying


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WHAT A FUN GAME!!!!

Sorry no idea though.


----------



## Wevans2303

jaymegrayston said:


> Roelly Winklaar


I thought it was Roelly at first but the abs don't seem to match?


----------



## Gee-bol

the delts and tris look like flex wheelers...but he isnt a pro thesedays


----------



## hsmann87

kevin levrone?


----------



## hsmann87

actually i think it may be Evan coz abs kevins abs were never that "blocky"

Come on Daz...you gotte give us a clue...IFBB Pro past or present?


----------



## Suprakill4

Flex Lewis?


----------



## Wevans2303

kieren1234 said:


> Flex Lewis?


Think it could be this now lol.


----------



## Rekless

Small forarms?

I'll say Dennis Wolf

* Legs are far to small actually

I'd say Raul Martinez


----------



## MonsterMash

Jay Cutler?


----------



## energize17

hard to tell as they dont have a face

dennis james


----------



## Wevans2303

Almost Certain it's Flex Lewis looking at the abs and shape of quads.


----------



## mal

khan


----------



## Wells

Michael Barrymore.


----------



## m575

Wevans2303 said:


> Almost Certain it's Flex Lewis looking at the abs and shape of quads.


x2


----------



## notorious1990

going with flex lewis also. can tell by his legs and abs, there quite distictive


----------



## notorious1990

didnt see above post sorry


----------



## Glassback

Is it ME?


----------



## leveret

i guessed flex lewis be4 scrolling down


----------



## Nickthegreek

Think it's Zack Khan?


----------



## Suprakill4

So your all copying me with flew lewis then  i hope its right, pretty sire it is as his abs give it away for me. . . . .


----------



## Nickthegreek




----------



## MRSTRONG

Nickthegreek said:


> View attachment 56858


BOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## defdaz

Well done Kieran and the other's who figured out it was Flex! Clever ghets 

Bit more updated, off to gym now but will carry on later with him.


----------



## Gee-bol

flex isnt black though lol...kind of threw my off


----------



## Suprakill4

defdaz said:


> Well done Kieran and the other's who figured out it was Flex! Clever ghets
> 
> Bit more updated, off to gym now but will carry on later with him.
> 
> View attachment 56859


Oh its nice to be right, was pretty easy that though mate, didnt take much working out lol.


----------



## defdaz

kieren1234 said:


> Oh its nice to be right, was pretty easy that though mate, didnt take much working out lol.


 :thumb: I was hoping you'd say that - meant the statue is coming along nice!  On FB someone got it within 10 seconds of me posting it!!


----------



## defdaz

Gee-bol said:


> flex isnt black though lol...kind of threw my off


LOL  Hey it's a show tan!


----------



## Suprakill4

defdaz said:


> :thumb: I was hoping you'd say that - meant the statue is coming along nice!  On FB someone got it within 10 seconds of me posting it!!


Lol, pretty obvious just by abs.

Anyway, get your fat ar$e to the gym!


----------



## defdaz

Quickly painted him up to check proportions etc... can see a good few things that need sorting before I can start properly detailing him.


----------



## OJay

Crazy good work mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing work mate, its coming along nicely. Would love to just have the time to do this!.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys! Me too Keiren - not done anything since the last post :/


----------



## energize17

do you make that on a computer or out of clay?


----------



## Lou

Flex Lewis


----------



## defdaz

On the computer energie17. Yep, Lou 

Okay, a few more pics for you, starting add detail now (calves pic).


----------



## Guest

awesome!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Mike!


----------



## tuktuk

thats incredible !


----------



## Gazzak

Thats awesome work mate if you don't mind me asking what do you do with them


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys. Gazzak, it's art mate, you don't 'do' anything with them.  Having said that you can have them 3D printed to make statues. I've had three models made into statues so far.


----------



## Gazzak

Brilliant mate


----------



## chris27

nice work mate


----------



## Jack92

cant wait to see the final design, ur one of khan was awsome, keep up the good work bro


----------



## massmansteve

Awesome buddy, 3dMAX? what do you use for the texture?


----------



## defdaz

Thanks guys! 

No Steve I use Zbrush. Texture is just a bit of random noise to simulate skin pores until I get around to doing them properly.


----------



## massmansteve

Fair Play buddy, thats very good! much respect, i know how many hours you need to put in just to learn this stuff. My Miss is doing annimation at the moment and it took her something like 10hours to model a snoopy toy lol, let alone doing a stirated xmas tree back lol


----------



## Dan1234

is it me?...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Fantastic work mate, you're getting quite good at these ;-)


----------



## defdaz

massmansteve said:


> Fair Play buddy, thats very good! much respect, i know how many hours you need to put in just to learn this stuff. My Miss is doing annimation at the moment and it took her something like 10hours to model a snoopy toy lol, let alone doing a stirated xmas tree back lol


Thanks mate, appreciate it. Good luck to your missus Steve - animation seems like a great thing to get into.

Striated xmas tree... like this?!


----------



## lolik

very good work well done


----------



## defdaz

Thansk lolik! Long way to go yet though.


----------



## Magic Torch

U are one talented dude.....amazing mate, you'll have all the ifbb pro's lining up for your services! Even more impressive u just do it for art!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks J  I nearly got to model Dorian Yates for the trophies at the British Grand Prix. That would have been awesome!


----------



## defdaz




----------



## massmansteve

Thanks one stirated back. She's loving it, has to invest a lot of time into it but finally she found something she likes.. women eh! lol


----------



## Guest

brilliant stuff, model doesnt look like just a bodybuilding model but actually looks like flex lewis physique from the brits! abs tris calves and quads especially look dead on, great eye for detail


----------



## defdaz

Thanks Ricky, appreciate it mate.


----------



## defdaz




----------



## defdaz

Quads done (mostly) now:


----------



## Gazzak

Out standing Daz


----------



## defdaz

Cheers Gazzak, he's getting there!


----------



## defdaz

Back view nearly done, few things to finish / correct!


----------



## defdaz

Front is getting there... pecs, head, delts, hands, feet and quad veins still to do.


----------



## hertderg

bloody amazing mate - have you shown these to Flex ?


----------



## defdaz

Yeah, he freaked out. Loves it 

I've ran out of time so will have to leave it here:



















Full size are here:

http://www.dazmarshall.com/images/flex/14-full.jpg

http://www.dazmarshall.com/images/flex/15-full.jpg


----------



## defdaz




----------



## defdaz

Been working on a Phil Heath model recently, here's the latest progress pic...


----------



## zak1990

Brilliant m8


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I love the idea don't get me wrong but what is this all about, it looks real interesting?

Do you have to have a specific program or how is it all done...?


----------



## defdaz

zak1990 said:


> Brilliant m8


Thanks Zak!


----------



## defdaz

Readyandwaiting said:


> I love the idea don't get me wrong but what is this all about, it looks real interesting?
> 
> Do you have to have a specific program or how is it all done...?


Hi mate, I wanted to try and get into games 3d modelling so to learn anatomy better I did a model of Zack Khan and it's just gone from there really. I use a program called Zbrush but other 3d sculpting packages are available


----------



## Mitch.

Looks good.

Do you do these as commissioned work for trophies etc or just personal?


----------



## defdaz

Anatomy poster using the Paul George model...


----------



## defdaz

Mitch6689 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Do you do these as commissioned work for trophies etc or just personal?


Thanks Mitch! I do both. Both the Zack Khan and Paul George 3D models have been 3D printed, as well as the Muscle Dept Captain MD.


----------



## defdaz

Zack Khan comparison between real zack and model...


----------



## Irish Beast

Quite a talent you have there mate.

Awesome


----------



## defdaz

Irish Beast said:


> Quite a talent you have there mate.
> 
> Awesome


Awww thanks IB! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz




----------



## defdaz

I did a He-man version of zack using the 3D model for a laugh...


----------



## Readyandwaiting

It looks like a lot of work... is it?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I have to share this song with ya'll lol it's taken me right back to the 90's GOOD TIMES!


----------



## defdaz

Yep. The Zack Khan model took over 3 weeks to do....


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Kai greene would be an awesome one to do also, he has freaky proportions


----------



## Dux

I reckon you could approach Thorntons with that early model, it'd make a change from them only selling Easter bunnies and champagne bottles.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

defdaz said:


> Yep. The Zack Khan model took over 3 weeks to do....


Damn thats longer than I thought


----------

